# My balloon molly is back to going vertical but it's not due to Lemon.



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

I think one of my unidentified fish fry is in fact a molly(regular one instead of a balloon). He is about 1/2 of the size of my balloon molly(Lady who is about 1in long). But I noticed this time, when Lady goes vertical, the molly rubs against the bottom of her instead of biting like Lemon used to until I gave him a tank for himself. So, I'm not sure separating is necessary. Can you tell me what's going on between them? Thanks a bunch.

PS, I don't think it's a matter of aggression but I'll keep an eye out for that.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

A juvenile molly learning the facts of Life trying to breed.


----------

